# Cast Iron cooking



## eclecticcottage (Dec 8, 2012)

Annual thread for cooking on or in the wood stove or just in general.  I just today got the coolest piece yet.

This:







Needs a good seasoning.  Got it for DH for Christmas so it'll be a little bit before we use it.  I can't wait!  It's so cool-I got the higher base to use on the gas stove.  Anyone ever use a cast iron waffle maker before?  I was randomly searching vintage and antique cast iron cookware and found out about them.  

I also picked up these a set of little pot holders that fit on the handles of the skillets.  Nice.   And a set of cook books that at a quick glance had some wicked looking recipes.  

We usually use the skillet for general cooking, eggs, pancakes, etc.  No specific recipes.  We have been using the dutch oven in the range oven to cook whole chickens.  300 for several hours.  YUM.  moist, browned skin.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 8, 2012)

I haven't used a CI wafflemaker, but the frying pans, skillet, and dutch oven get plenty of use.

Matt


----------



## billb3 (Dec 8, 2012)

somewhere we have a cast iron krumkake iron  (cookies, not waffles)
it worked better on a gas burner and I'm pretty sure my sister still has it as we have an electric range now


----------



## Gark (Dec 8, 2012)

There's gotta be a reason why they call the top lid on our stove a "griddle". The wife made an awesome chuck roast (cast iron pan of course) on top. I swear it was way better than from the electric range.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 8, 2012)

This post reminded me . . . I have to search for my cast iron frying pan. I see a rib or chuck eye cooked in the woodstove on the coals in my future.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 9, 2012)

We have a cast iron waffle iron & have used it a few times. Needs to be seasoned well obviously & greased or oiled. It works fine for us on the rare occasions we make waffles.


----------



## Dune (Dec 9, 2012)

Krumkake (yumm)

Made these every Christmas growing up.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 9, 2012)

midwestcoast said:


> We have a cast iron waffle iron & have used it a few times. Needs to be seasoned well obviously & greased or oiled. It works fine for us on the rare occasions we make waffles.


 
Cool.  DH used to love to make them with the old electric one we had, but it was a pita to clean and finally died.


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 10, 2012)

Found this cast iron wok a few years ago. First time I've ever seen one. I oven it and it fits in well with my cast iron pans and griddles. Cast iron is almost all I cook on.


----------



## Dune (Dec 10, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:


> Cool. DH used to love to make them with the old electric one we had, but it was a pita to clean and finally died.


What the heck is DH?


----------



## backpack09 (Dec 10, 2012)

dh -> dipsh!t husband in my house....


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 10, 2012)

backpack09 said:


> dh -> dipsh!t husband in my house....


 
Lol...some days, yeah.  But usually 'net shorthand for Dear Husband when I don't feel like typing out husband....


----------



## cwitham (Dec 10, 2012)

We are making the switch to all cast iron cooking.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 10, 2012)

We're in the market for a cast iron waffle maker as well. I cook in my cast frying pans most every day and love them, but I worry about the heat control/burning stuff with the waffle maker on gas.

Is it tough to control?


----------



## maverick06 (Dec 10, 2012)

this thread makes me sad. I have a electric stove (no gas service), its a flat cooktop. I cant use cast iron on it. I really dislike that  the coices in cookware is so limited. What I can use is mostly limited to those with the teflon coatings (I have a brother in law who works at dupont testing that stuff.... he says never use it, its a serious risk).


----------



## backpack09 (Dec 10, 2012)

You can use flat bottom fry pans on glass tops... my father does all the time.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 10, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Is it tough to control?


 
I'm a little concerned about this too.  I did read to get the higher base for gas vs wood stoves.  My biggest issue is our stove-the burners are on or off, they don't adjust flame height with the knobs.  We do have different btu burners (takes a little getting used to cooking on it, there's just no simmering, period).  I figure we'll use the lowest btu burner and hope it works!  Other wise I almost wonder if the oven would work-just light it and set the base on the "floor" of the oven.  It is a little further removed from the flame than the burners.

I'm still figuring out how I'm going to season it, since I don't really want to put it in the oven with the wooden handles.  I think I'll season the base in the oven, then the two top pieces individually over the burners.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 10, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:


> I'm a little concerned about this too. I did read to get the higher base for gas vs wood stoves. My biggest issue is our stove-the burners are on or off, they don't adjust flame height with the knobs. We do have different btu burners (takes a little getting used to cooking on it, there's just no simmering, period). I figure we'll use the lowest btu burner and hope it works! Other wise I almost wonder if the oven would work-just light it and set the base on the "floor" of the oven. It is a little further removed from the flame than the burners.
> 
> I'm still figuring out how I'm going to season it, since I don't really want to put it in the oven with the wooden handles. I think I'll season the base in the oven, then the two top pieces individually over the burners.


 
I always oil my cast iron, heat til almost smoking, wipe down, repeat. I'd think that you could do that on a burner- just control heat and evenness by turning, removing a lot.


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 10, 2012)

backpack09 said:


> You can use flat bottom fry pans on glass tops... my father does all the time.


I think shes worried about scratches on the flat top


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 11, 2012)

maverick06 said:


> its a flat cooktop. I cant use cast iron on it. I really dislike that the coices in cookware is so limited. What I can use is mostly limited to those with the teflon coatings


 
We also have a flat top electric and use cast iron all the time. Afraid of scratches? not a problem. The only thing that I worry about is a big stock pot or something really heavy. Obviously you can't slam your frying pan into the cooktop but it's not that fragile that you can't use it.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, I just went and picked up a Lodge Logic bread pan since our bread machine died and DH can't decide if he wants another or not.  We'll try just using a pan, since now with the pilot on the stove we can keep the dough warm enough to rise yet high enough to be away from the dog, lol.  I also grabbed a pie iron, I wish they had shorter handles but it should work.  We can use that in the (wood) stove even if we want when it coals down a bit.

Now I need a muffin pan and a flat griddle/pan to use for pizza and maybe an enamelware sauce pot or two.


----------



## granpajohn (Dec 13, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:


> We do have different btu burners (takes a little getting used to cooking on it, there's just no simmering, period). .


Can you use one of those trivet-like devices to simmer? Heat diffuser, they may be called.
Aluminum one:




Cast iron:




"Flame Tamer"....another name.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 13, 2012)

maverick06 said:


> this thread makes me sad. I have a electric stove (no gas service), its a flat cooktop. I cant use cast iron on it. I really dislike that  the coices in cookware is so limited. What I can use is mostly limited to those with the teflon coatings (I have a brother in law who works at dupont testing that stuff.... he says never use it, its a serious risk).



Nah! I have a flat top stove and use cast iron. The reason they tell you NOT to is it can easily scratch the cooktop. If you put it down and leave it, don't shake it around you are fine. Obviously, its heavy so that is another threat, dropping it and breaking the top. The only thing I don't use is Glass, because it will crack under the high heat, and cheapo aluminum pans also, because the stovetop gets too hot and everything burns, not to mention the pans warp. Not sure exactly which stove you have but if you are careful, You can use just about anything


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 13, 2012)

granpajohn said:


> Can you use one of those trivet-like devices to simmer? Heat diffuser, they may be called.
> Aluminum one:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey, those are pretty cool.  I've never seen them before. I'll have to read about them.  Thanks!


----------



## osagebow (Dec 15, 2012)

maverick06 said:


> this thread makes me sad. I have a electric stove (no gas service), its a flat cooktop. I cant use cast iron on it. I really dislike that the coices in cookware is so limited. What I can use is mostly limited to those with the teflon coatings (I have a brother in law who works at dupont testing that stuff.... he says never use it, its a serious risk).


 

You probably can - just be careful. I have a cheap electric "glasstop" stove that said "No CI" in the manual and use cast all the time. Just don't bang the top.


----------



## SlyFerret (Dec 16, 2012)

I too use my cast iron on my cook top.  Works great!

I never turn the knob much past medium though or it can get too got.  Give the pan time to heat up and you're good to go.

-SF


----------



## lukem (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a huge cast iron skillet…I think it is 14”.  I don’t use it on the stove much (electric coils) because the outside of the pan doesn’t heat up as hot as I’d like, but it is awesome for using in the oven.  Pre-heat it in the oven to 425* and toss in some veggies (broccoli, cauliflower, taters, butternut squash, garlic, Brussels sprouts, asparagus, turnips, etc) with some evoo, salt, and pepper…good stuff.  I also use it a lot for making pizza when weather sucks and I don’t want to go outside and grill it.  Pizza stones are good too, but I’m loving the cast iron skillet pizza lately.

If I’m cooking outside and get enough heat contact with the pan (on the grill or over a fire) it works pretty good for normal pan duty or frying stuff in oil.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 19, 2012)

The best venison steaks I ever ate were cooked on a cast iron skillet......it was an antique, too.  My buddy who retired around two years ago brought his skillet in to work (it was handed down from his grandparents), the damm thing had never been washed.  I guess that is a key to the cast iron pans and the seasoning of them.  It was always wiped out with a damp rag before and after use, and wasn't cooked on until it was really searing hot.  I guess that takes care of the germs or whatever, either way we cut the loin steaks thick (around 1"), rubbed some Montreal Steak Seasoning on them, put a half stick of real butter in the scalding hot pan and browned each side for around 2 minutes or so.  That was some of the best steak I have ever eaten......

I have a whole set of cast iron pots and pans that my inlaws got me for Christmas years ago, never even got them out of the wooden crate they came in.  They are out in the shed.  I should probably at least get the skillet out, season it, and try to cook my deer loin steaks the same way my buddy did that time in at work....


----------



## osagebow (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes...yes you should, Scotty! I won't cook a steak (inside at least) on anything else.  Have some small "fajita" ones for campng, too.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 20, 2012)

BTW there's no harm in washing Cast Iron, just don't use soap and make sure the pan gets dried afterward either with a towel (it will turn black) or just warm it on the stove so water evaporates.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 20, 2012)

I use cast iron on our electric glass top (or whatever its called) just set it straight down gently and dont move it.

I've wanted one of the cast iron waffle makers for a while. Electric ones keep breaking on me. Coils would burn up or the wife would find a way to break it (the flippy rotating ones). I don't think she could break the cast iron one, but she probably wouldnt use it anyhow. She leaves all cast iron cooking to me. But for about a year now I have tried to improve my diet, and well waffles got bumped off my list, so I havent been too woried about getting another waffle maker.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 23, 2012)

Scotty, unpack those bad boys!  Cast iron rocks...

We tried out the waffle maker (we do 12 days of Christmas so I already gave it to hubby).  Worked pretty good-needs a little more seasoning but it's AWESOME.

Pie iron arrived broken  We chose to take a refund and not replace for now, we'll probably get a jaffle iron later.

Found an old muffin pan at an antique place today for $4, one of the muffin openings is cracked, but the rest is fine.  It needs cleaning and reseasoning-it's hanging out on the Lopi working on the cleaning part right now.  It kinda stinks though.

Bread pan is tomorrows gift before he decides to find one himself!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 23, 2012)

This thing weighs or seems to weigh about 20lbs, just need a recipe so I can fill this to cook out over the fireplace.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 24, 2012)

Corn bread in cast iron


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 25, 2012)

I've been meaning to get the Lodge 14" cast iron pizza pan. I like stones, but messing around experimenting on the grill and I've broken a few of them. I've got some mini cast iron pans that I make those big cookies in, and I have used them for personal sized pizzas too and they have worked pretty well. Would like to get thier cast iron loaf pan for breads too.


----------



## Dune (Dec 25, 2012)

maverick06 said:


> this thread makes me sad. I have a electric stove (no gas service), its a flat cooktop. I cant use cast iron on it. I really dislike that the coices in cookware is so limited. What I can use is mostly limited to those with the teflon coatings (I have a brother in law who works at dupont testing that stuff.... he says never use it, its a serious risk).


 
What makes you think you can't use cast iron? I have a flat top stove too.
The one pan I have with a rim just takes a little longer to heat up.

Teflon should be banned for household use.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 25, 2012)

Dune said:


> What makes you think you can't use cast iron?


Usually the manufacturer specifies not to. And if your not really careful you could really scratch it. Mine looks like crap so I don't really even care, personally.


----------



## Tuneighty (Dec 25, 2012)

OhioBurner© said:


> Usually the manufacturer specifies not to. And if your not really careful you could really scratch it. Mine looks like crap so I don't really even care, personally.


 

I use my dutch oven and cast iron pans on my ceramic top. I make sure to maintain smooth bottoms and don't slide it like I do my SS.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 25, 2012)

It takes a diamond to scratch glass.  Cast iron is not hard enough to scratch it. The issue is the weight of CI. If you are careless when setting it down you will have spall. Think of it this way the manufacture gives you (or they used to) a razor blade to clean it and the hardness of razor blades is 58+ Rockwell c and this wont scratch the top. The hardness of CI is between 6 and 18 Rockwell c.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 28, 2012)

You can use a razor blade on your face too and not scratch your skin if your careful, bad comparison. Softer materials can scratch harder ones I have plenty of glass around the house thats scratched, besides my cooktop. The weight thing might be the primary reason, IDK, but regardless of Rockwell hardness rating my cooktop is very scratched. For just a frying pan, CI might add significantly to the weight, but still doesnt compare to the weight of a fully loaded 23 qt pressure canner or large full stockpot - even the aluminum ones. I'm just careful about setting them down easy.


----------



## jeffesonm (Jan 6, 2013)

OhioBurner© said:


> I've been meaning to get the Lodge 14" cast iron pizza pan. I like stones, but messing around experimenting on the grill and I've broken a few of them. I've got some mini cast iron pans that I make those big cookies in, and I have used them for personal sized pizzas too and they have worked pretty well. Would like to get thier cast iron loaf pan for breads too.


Head down to Home Depot or wherever and get yourself some unglazed quarry tiles for like $0.50 each for 8" square... I use them for bread baking and they work just as well as a baking stone.  If one breaks you can just replace it for $0.50.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 6, 2013)

Fifelaker said:


> It takes a diamond to scratch glass. Cast iron is not hard enough to scratch it. The issue is the weight of CI. If you are careless when setting it down you will have spall. Think of it this way the manufacture gives you (or they used to) a razor blade to clean it and the hardness of razor blades is 58+ Rockwell c and this wont scratch the top. The hardness of CI is between 6 and 18 Rockwell c.


I use cast iron on a glass cooktop. And its got plenty of scratches on it since i started. Its worth it.


----------



## granpajohn (Jan 7, 2013)

jeffesonm said:


> Head down to Home Depot or wherever and get yourself some unglazed quarry tiles for like $0.50 each for 8" square... I use them for bread baking and they work just as well as a baking stone. If one breaks you can just replace it for $0.50.


Also easier (lighter) to get in and out of the oven, if you have a bad back.
My brother used to use 3 big floor tiles for his baguettes. Worked fine.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 7, 2013)

We have two different size cast iron frying pans and a griddle like this. Scotty, you need to bust that cast iron out. It is the best to cook with. It will take a little time to season it and to get use to cooking on it, but it is the best thing to cook on in my opinion. The wife and I like to use the griddle for eggs, pancakes, grilled cheese sandwiches, etc.,etc. Ours are the Lodge brand.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 7, 2013)

I use a scrubby pad and water on my skillets- no soap. It's just about like non-stick, except it cooks better and your food isn't in contact with non-stick material (don't get me started). We have 2 main skillets that we use, but my wife wanted a small one to fry an egg in- she insists that the smaller one does better for it, as it doesn't spread out as much. Worked, and the new skillet was like $8 and will outlive me.

Looking at my old ones and the new ones- the difference in the surface is remarkable. They really do get better with age.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 7, 2013)

We no longer use teflon for non stick,. Been buying those green pans with the ceramic non stick  interiors,so far they work great and you can use higher heat.
Im sure it can take the heat as my woodstove uses ceramic in the reburn chamber.


----------



## TMonter (Jan 7, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> We no longer use teflon for non stick,. Been buying those green pans with the ceramic non stick interiors,so far they work great and you can use higher heat.
> Im sure it can take the heat as my woodstove uses ceramic in the reburn chamber.


 
We've converted to almost 100% cast Iron and Le Creuset cookeware here. We love the evenness of the Le Creuset cookware when doing sauces and the like and we use a glass cooktop as well. Just have to be careful when setting it down and sliding it around. After we re-do our kitchen in the next few years we are going to convert to gas.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Jan 8, 2013)

TMonter said:


> We've converted to almost 100% cast Iron and Le Creuset cookeware here. We love the evenness of the Le Creuset cookware when doing sauces and the like and we use a glass cooktop as well. Just have to be careful when setting it down and sliding it around. After we re-do our kitchen in the next few years we are going to convert to gas.


 
Ahh the pricey stuff... I'd love to have some of those but a little too rich for me. Lodge had a couple different grades of stuff similar, but get mixed reviews. Some people say works just as good as any Le Creuset other say they cracked or chipped after a year, etc. I think all of their enameled CI is made in china though, so that might be why some are fine and some crack and chip. Bad QC there. Think I'll just stick with the original CI Lodges.

I've also really wanted to switch to gas. I'm trying to not use propane but we do have a propane furnace and 500g tank. I've never really looked into it but I assume one can have propane range indoors (as opposed to natural gas)? But I'm cheap and probably will keep the electric glass top thingy until it doesnt work any more.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 8, 2013)

OhioBurner© said:


> Ahh the pricey stuff... I'd love to have some of those but a little too rich for me. Lodge had a couple different grades of stuff similar, but get mixed reviews. Some people say works just as good as any Le Creuset other say they cracked or chipped after a year, etc. I think all of their enameled CI is made in china though, so that might be why some are fine and some crack and chip. Bad QC there. Think I'll just stick with the original CI Lodges.
> 
> I've also really wanted to switch to gas. I'm trying to not use propane but we do have a propane furnace and 500g tank. I've never really looked into it but I assume one can have propane range indoors (as opposed to natural gas)? But I'm cheap and probably will keep the electric glass top thingy until it doesnt work any more.


 
My stove is propane.

My wife's fight name is as well. "Pro-Pain, and propane accessories"


----------



## TMonter (Jan 8, 2013)

OhioBurner© said:


> Ahh the pricey stuff... I'd love to have some of those but a little too rich for me. Lodge had a couple different grades of stuff similar, but get mixed reviews. Some people say works just as good as any Le Creuset other say they cracked or chipped after a year, etc. I think all of their enameled CI is made in china though, so that might be why some are fine and some crack and chip. Bad QC there. Think I'll just stick with the original CI Lodges.
> 
> I've also really wanted to switch to gas. I'm trying to not use propane but we do have a propane furnace and 500g tank. I've never really looked into it but I assume one can have propane range indoors (as opposed to natural gas)? But I'm cheap and probably will keep the electric glass top thingy until it doesnt work any more.


 
Pricey, yes but it's also cookware we'll only have to buy once. We have a couple Le Creuset pieces that are about 5 years old and look almost brand new. I have nothing but good things to say about their cookware. I'm not a fan of the modern lodge stuff, I prefer the older cast iron pans.

Yeah you can do propane with most stoves out there that do NG with a small jet conversion and still use it indoors. When I do the gas stove I need to put in a good range hood but of course that will be with a whole new kitchen.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been scoping out those Le Creuset pots.  We picked up an enameled CI casserole at a garage salef or $10.  A few chips on outer edges, but the inside is perfect.  I figure I'll keep an eye out for similar deals on enamel pots.  I have to remember it's a small kitchen here and I can't go collecting CI just because, lol.  Only what we need!!

I wrote to Rome about the pie iron, and they sent out a replacement Jaffle iron :D  I'm am very excited, DH said it arrived today.  Gonna have to try it out soon.  Should work on either stove.  I wish the Lopi had an enamel top, I have to remember to put down aluminum foil for liquids that might escape.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 8, 2013)

We have a lodge frying pan that we used to use more before we moved to the house with the smoothtop. One thing that I dont like about the lodge is the rough cast surface. My mom has antique CI pans that have smooth machine finished interior and they seem to get a lot slicker from seasoning.

We also have a martha stewart (le cruset knock off) enamel cast iron dutch oven pot.  Its my wife's favorite for making soups.  That and our one expensive All-Clad stainless saute are the two most used pans in our kitchen.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 8, 2013)

jharkin said:


> We have a lodge frying pan that we used to use more before we moved to the house with the smoothtop. One thing that I dont like about the lodge is the rough cast surface. My mom has antique CI pans that have smooth machine finished interior and they seem to get a lot slicker from seasoning.
> 
> We also have a martha stewart (le cruset knock off) enamel cast iron dutch oven pot. Its my wife's favorite for making soups. That and our one expensive All-Clad stainless saute are the two most used pans in our kitchen.


Martha Stewart pans are surprisingly good for stainless- I haven't seen the knock off you're talking about. My cast iron pan is smooth from use- it's a lodge, and it started out rough. I wonder if your grandma's was the same and got better with age. You could just sand it, then re-season.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 8, 2013)

I think there was a time period (and I couldn't name it) where they were basically polishing CI.  those years are the most collectible from my understanding, because they are the nicest to use.  However I agree, our most used (almost daily) new CI pan has become pretty smooth, and it did start our rough.  I'm sad to say it's a Red Stone, not Lodge, but I didn't know where to buy CI when we started.  I wish it was a nice pie logo Wagner pan, but hey, it works!


----------



## jharkin (Jan 8, 2013)

The Martha Stuart pot looks like this. Not actually a knock off of Le Cruset but a similar style.








The cast iron skillet my Mom has she found at a tag sale. I dont know the age but I recall it had/has a definite machined finish to the interior.

As others are we are trying to move to mostly laminated stainless and CI for cooking with just a couple non-stick pans for things like eggs.


----------



## TMonter (Jan 8, 2013)

If we ever buy new stainless equipment it's going to be Mauviel 1830 copper/stainless. We're to the point we want to buy the cookware we use just once and then hang onto it long term.

When it comes to cookware, we've found that there really isn't a substitute for quality.


----------



## BEConklin (Jan 13, 2013)

I look for the old Griswold or Wagner cast iron skillets whenever I'm at a tag sale or in an antique shop. I like them much better than the newer cast iron skillets because they were machined down smooth on the inside when they were made.

One of my favorite things to make in a cast iron skillet is buttermilk cornbread - but, in my opinion, the any benefit you'd get from cooking it in a CI skillet is lost if you don't preheat the skillet enough -If you grease the skillet well, preheat it until the fat smokes then pour the batter in before you bake it, the cornbread actually starts to fry a little and it makes a wonderful crispy brown bottom crust.

if you're interested here's the recipe I use and a picture of the finished product cooked up in my Griswold #8 skillet.


Set a rack in the upper half of your oven and preheat to 450°

whisk together in a bowl:
1 3/4 cups white or yellow cornmeal - (fresh and stone ground is best)
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt - (or 3/4 tsp salt if your buttermilk has salt in it already)

In a separate bowl whisk:
2 eggs until they're foamy then add
1 tbsp molasses (optional)
2 cups buttermilk and whisk until combined

Mix wet and dry ingredients and whisk together just until they're combined.

Grease a 9 inch cast iron skillet thoroughly with
1-2 tbsps butter or bacon grease (my wife and I prefer the way it comes out using butter) and put the skillet it in the 450° oven. Leave it there until the fat starts to smoke then pour all the batter in at once.

Bake at 450° for 20-25 minutes - a toothpick poked in the center will come out clean when it's done.

Cut it into wedges in the skillet and serve it hot out of the oven. Leftovers...if any, can be wrapped in foil and reheated - but it's best fresh out of the oven


----------

